# Tyre Recommendations



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

My Goodyear Eagle F1's Assy 2 are due for replacement soon. I've noticed they've massively shot up in price  I last paid £80 I think, now the cheapest I could find was around £111

I really did like the tyre, didn't think they lasted all that well though. 

What do people recommend for a replacement? I'd like a similar grip / efficiency if possible.

225/40/18's I'd be looking to get

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Great all round tyre and good value for money - no reason to move away from them: Still £78 on camskill + delivery:

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m61b0s134...Eff_:_C_Wet_Grip:_A_NoiseClass:_2_Noise:_70dB

Or Goodyear Assy3 fitted for £99 a corner on www.mytyres.co.uk.

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rs...rd&Label=C-A-67-1&details=Ordern&typ=R-281967


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not the cheapest but I'm loving the Continental sport contact 5. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I won't be moving from uniroyal rainsports now after being let down by big names in the past


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I've just put Hankook ventus evo 2 on the front of mine, rated above the Goodyears in a recent Autoexpress test, seem good so far:thumb:


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Kimo said:


> I won't be moving from uniroyal rainsports now after being let down by big names in the past


"let down" u say, in what way?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

mikster said:


> "let down" u say, in what way?


Paying a big price for a tyre with a big name on when it has inferior grip to a 'budget' brand.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Another vote for hancook ventus evo.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Pilot Sport 3


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Rainsports for me too, good tyres 

Pretty sure I saw a deal on them the other day too


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Ears Motorsport for Rainsport 3's...nowhere cheaper.

Just ordered a set of 4, 255/50/19's 107 XL's for £83 each delivered. That's a lot of Rubber for the Money.

Having had them on a previous car, they are brilliant for the UK roads which are 90% of the time Wet or Damp.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://ears.co.uk/tyres/sunew-car-tyres/6455-22540-18-sunew-sport-ys618-92w-xl-car-tyre.html


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rs...rd&Label=C-A-72-2&details=Ordern&typ=R-232896


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

mikster said:


> http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rs...rd&Label=C-A-72-2&details=Ordern&typ=R-232896


I have the Nokian Line tyres, very impressed with them:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> http://ears.co.uk/tyres/sunew-car-tyres/6455-22540-18-sunew-sport-ys618-92w-xl-car-tyre.html


looking at the reviews, I wouldn't even put these on the mother in laws car:doublesho

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Sunew/YS618.htm


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Uniroyal's are £53.75 for 225 40 18's from Ears.

Which TBH is frankly f'ing cheap for a good brand tyre of that size.

I would always rank Uniroyal as a step above Falken, Kumho, Hankook and the like. And miles better than Nankang and the rest of the Chinese plastic.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> The Uniroyal's are £53.75 for 225 40 18's from Ears.
> 
> Which TBH is frankly f'ing cheap for a good brand tyre of that size.
> 
> I would always rank Uniroyal as a step above Fallen, Kumho, Hankook and the like. And miles better than Nankang and the rest of the Chinese plastic.


That is a good price

Amazing though how different in price between 40 and 45 profile


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

What's the wear rate like on the Uniroyal Rainsport 3s? Just daily driving, nothing extreme


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> The Uniroyal's are £53.75 for 225 40 18's from Ears.
> 
> Which TBH is frankly f'ing cheap for a good brand tyre of that size.
> 
> I would always rank Uniroyal as a step above Falken, Kumho, Hankook and the like. And miles better than Nankang and the rest of the Chinese plastic.


They are cheap for a reason, and thats mainly duw to the construction of their sidewalls which are very weak, if you can live with them yes a great price.

For me through I would put Kumho and Hankook above Uni's for quality of construction and grip level's, hence they cost slightly more..


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I changed from Kumho 37's or 39's can't remember now to Rainsport 3's and the difference in the wet was huge.

In the dry I would never test a tyre on the road anywhere near its limits so can't comment on that.

I prefer a tyre in the wet that makes the car feel safe and the Uniroyal's do this. I once had Toyo T1R I think they were on my old Impreza and their wet weather grip was appalling, felt like driving on tip toes.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> I changed from Kumho 37's or 39's can't remember now to Rainsport 3's and the difference in the wet was huge.
> 
> In the dry I would never test a tyre on the road anywhere near its limits so can't comment on that.
> 
> I prefer a tyre in the wet that makes the car feel safe and the Uniroyal's do this. I once had Toyo T1R I think they were on my old Impreza and their wet weather grip was appalling, felt like driving on tip toes.


:lol:

My mate had t1r on his vxr, after the notorious torque steer as it is, in the wet it was ridiculous how little power he could get down

After going out in my car and me yanking it round twisties on rain sports he soon got a set


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I've found t1r's quite hit and miss. I think part of it is that they are quite temperature sensitive, on cold damp roads they ain't great, but once warm on a dry road they can be good.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Trust me if you want **** your pants tyres get some acceleras :lol: never again. No grip at normal speeds in the dry, in the wet I got the bus through fear for my life :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kimo said:


> I won't be moving from uniroyal rainsports now after being let down by big names in the past


:thumb: rain sports all the way.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Clancy said:


> Trust me if you want **** your pants tyres get some acceleras :lol: never again. No grip at normal speeds in the dry, in the wet I got the bus through fear for my life :lol:


:thumb:haha have to agree with that, they were awful on my polo.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Vera's, Linlongs, Flyway etc. names that you can trust....who would buy these things?

They never wear though.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm temped to try Yokohama Blu Earth AE50.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Recently fitted 4 Toyo Proxes T1-R's to my Type R and so far I am very impressed with them, particularly in the wet.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

It'll depend on your mileage, better grip = softer = greater wear rates..

For me. It's mitchy pilot super sports all round. Get around 5k out of the rears and 10k on the front.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Not the cheapest but I'm loving the Continental sport contact 5.
> 
> Gonz.


These for me had them on my vectra and lasted for ever with great grip same on the corsa. I will fit them to the bmw to soon


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Sanke said:


> It'll depend on your mileage, better grip = softer = greater wear rates..
> 
> For me. It's mitchy pilot super sports all round. Get around 5k out of the rears and 10k on the front.


Blimey, Mich. pride themselves on producing tyres that cover the most miles, hence their harder compound.

Best you don't go for a tyre with more grip..


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Ha ha ha, Yes... The fronts get the miles in... The rears get the grip and hence they wear fast, and the are holding 620bhp to the road with 608 ft lb torque. 

Steve


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sparky160 said:


> Recently fitted 4 Toyo Proxes T1-R's to my Type R and so far I am very impressed with them, particularly in the wet.


Jesus they must be better than the ones I had, which sent me backwards round a roundabout. I was in a 4WD Impreza Turbo going about 25mph at the time... they never once gave me any confidence in the wet.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Sanke said:


> Ha ha ha, Yes... The fronts get the miles in... The rears get the grip and hence they wear fast, and the are holding 620bhp to the road with 608 ft lb torque.
> 
> Steve


You use the power/torque then from that wear on a Mich. 



robertdon777 said:


> Jesus they must be better than the ones I had, which sent me backwards round a roundabout. I was in a 4WD Impreza Turbo going about 25mph at the time... they never once gave me any confidence in the wet.


Same here on a number of different vehicles..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It has been ages since I've seen Toyo Proxes. 

They were the tyre that everyone on the internet told everyone else to buy 10 years ago. I think most people learned their lesson eventually.

The internet hype was massive too.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I used to swear by the toyo's on my cooper S, they transformed the handling making it much much better than the OEM pirelli's in any weather.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nexen tyres on my quattro and can't fault them. Tried Toyo proxes on it and have to say worst tyres I've ever had,they needed replacing after 8000 miles and also put them on my mother's Volvo v40 and didn't do much better on there.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It has been ages since I've seen Toyo Proxes.
> 
> They were the tyre that everyone on the internet told everyone else to buy 10 years ago. I think most people learned their lesson eventually.
> 
> The internet hype was massive too.


They were quite good in the dry, but wet, not great, but not budget tyre bad.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kerr said:


> It has been ages since I've seen Toyo Proxes.
> 
> They were the tyre that everyone on the internet told everyone else to buy 10 years ago. I think most people learned their lesson eventually.
> 
> The internet hype was massive too.


I had the older T1-S and found them amazing in the wet, had to push so hard to lose grip with my Sirion Rally 4 but they wore unbelievably quick (on a very light car too).

I replaced them with Falken 512's which were terrible in the wet, only Bridgestones have performed worse than those for me.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

The best tyres I've had are Michelin Pilot Super Sport's, I won't fit anything else to my car now. The amount of grip they offer in both wet and dry is amazing. I expected them to perform well in the dry, but they really surprised me in wet conditions, I have so much confidence in them. I think they look great too


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> Vera's, Linlongs, Flyway etc. names that you can trust....who would buy these things?
> 
> They never wear though.


Too a point I agree but since the fuel efficient/wet grip/and noise ratings have been brought in alot of these so called ditchfinder brands have actually really upped their game.
To put it into perspective about 15 months ago we were in the market for a more economical car as the partner needed a car to be used as part of her work, on buying the car i was disappointed to see it had Linglong's (admittedly brand new)fitted on the two front drive wheels. Previous experience with both linglong etc had been exceptionally poor and i resigned myself first purchase for the car was probably going to be some decent rubber.However on driving on them they were actually quite good, infact alot better than i expected they would be, they did all weather conditions on the road with no fuss often at a fair bit over the speed limit as well as a few goes round the local race/sprint track where they also didn't disgrace themselves, at !5k miles on the front of a 130hp 220+ lbft front drive small hatchback they still had just over 2mm on but personally i always change tyres at about 2mm.
Would i buy these tyres again, well on the mrs car we didn't but only reason being we needed tyres as the rear dunlops had perished and gone out of shape, and we got a great deal on a full set of Pirellis, but just to put m money where my mouth is i have fitted them to my daughters little Renault clio that i now use as an occasional track car. Also a friend has fitted a full set to his diesel Mondeo and all feedback/impressions/findings are as i found, on the Mondeo they replaced falkens and there is no noticeable difference driving the car.
To conclude no they aren't as good as a premium brand but they are usually wel less than half the price, and do imho compete well with some of the better known midrangers like falken toyo etc, both in terms of value and performance:thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Kimo said:


> I won't be moving from uniroyal rainsports now after being let down by big names in the past


I ended up going for these, they've been on for the weekend and so far they seem great!

Very good dry grip + they seem quieter inside than the Eagle F1's, may be down to the tread level being better than the old worn tyres?

None the less very happy with them and bagged two from Camskill for £50 each + postage

Thanks very much for the recommendation


----------

